# Brain Box (Pro Gate) Mellowpark Berlin gestohlen



## Laschpuffer (8. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

leider wurde direkt vor dem Eastcup-Lauf letztes WE im Mellowpark eingebrochen und Teile der Startanlage gestolen.

Wem vielleicht Teile einer Startanlage von Pro Gate über den Weg laufen, der kann sich bitte gerne melden.

Das Rennen konnte dank der Hilfsbereitschaft des Cottbuser Teams (haben Ersatz geholt) noch durchgeführt werden, trotzdem ist der Track jetzt für Trainings und weitere Rennen erst einmal "amputiert".

Es bestehen in der Berliner/Brandenburger Race-Gemeinde viele Fragezeichen bzgl. des Sinns dieses bruchs/Diebstahls (das Teil muss man schon kennen, um den Wert zu ahnen).

VG
Stefan


----------

